# Hmm.. Mohair vs other cinches?



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I like mohair the best. I've got a few felt cinches, a few fleece but tend to use the mohair the most. My favorite is a billy cook roper style mohair. Have used mine for many years and still almost as good as new. I wash mine in the washing machine on a cold wash with woolite, toss them in a pillow case so the buckles don't beat up the washer. I'm not horribly picky as they all will do the job intended but I refuse to use neoprene. I've seen too many horses get galls from them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

So there isn't a chance of it snapping in two? It just looks so easy to break due to it being made from goat hair spun into a yarn.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I've never had one break and I ride some pretty athletic, quick on their feet horses. I suppose it's possible but wouldn't think it too likely.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Alright will definitely keep that in mind, thanks!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I second the Mohair, and the dislike of neoprene. I have never had a cinch break either. I just said this another thread, make sure you get a 100% mohair. Some cinches advertise as mohair but they are ususally a blend and not as soft. Mohair will stretch a little so keep that in mind when buying a brand new one. On my little cutting horse type I buy a 26 and it will stretch to maybe a 27, or 28.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay ladies I have a long list. No clue what size Sky is.. will have to figure that out.

27 Strand Roper 100% Mohair Cinch Flat Buckles by Billy Cook 15-777 Billy Cook
Teskey's Saddle Shop: Billy Cook 100% Mohair Flat Buckle Roper Cinch Billy Cook
Mohair Roper Cinch Classic Equine (my pick but not much choice in size..)
Cactus Mohair Roper Cinch with Leather Center Cactus
Weaver Roper Mohair Cinch Weaver
Classic Equine Cinches Classic (bottom mohair one)


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

All of those look good to me! 
I have no idea how you would figure your western cinch size compared to english, MHF probably does since she swings both ways.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Alright well thank you! Now I have a good idea of what to get 

And yes good point, I'll ask her!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

A mohair came with my saddle, which I bought used. I cannot get the hair out of it, and it always looks dirty. Cannot stand it. I have one of these:
https://stagecoachwest.com/catalog/airflex-cinch-p-1472.html?osCsid=2sltlnkf2aetlam44dpq2eihf2
Which I love. Simply hose it off and it looks like new all the time. It is also good for folks like me, who tend to make sure the cinch is really tight. It has that nice cushion for the horse. I have tried to give the mohair a chance, since I really AM all about using wool felt pads, no neoprene, etc, but I really don;t like it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Will definitely give it some thought! Thanks Franknbeans


----------

